# Jerky Recipe for Antelope and Elk



## ut1031

LA,

Here is what I typically use:
1 cup of soy sauce 1/2 cup of worcestershire sauce 3 table spoons of liquid smoke 1 tsp of garlic powder 1 tsp onion powder 1 tsp of ground peppe. After slicing the meat in to strips of about 1/4 inch thick, I pour the misture over the meat and let sit for about 8hrs. I then dry it in my dehydrator(you can use an over on a low temp(170). I also like to sprinkle pepper over it before drying. Be sure to check it often. Once done I bag it an keep in the freezer if it lasts that long! Don't be afraid to experiment.....the Spicy Pizza seasoning that you shake on is very good as well!
kth


----------



## tuffluckdriller

PM sent


----------



## MarkM

There is some Jerky Cure called " High Mountain Jerky Cure" that I have had pretty good luck with. I have found is at Macey's and Harmons. It comes in several different flavors.

MArk


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Who in there right mind would ruin good meat by jerking it! :x


----------



## 10yearquest

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Who in there right mind would ruin good meat by jerking it! :x


 good piont. What if you dont get an elk. Jerky doesnt go very good with mashed potatoes and gravy and it falls throgh the slots on bbq grills. :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I never really saw the point in jerky. Ya, it tastes good, but it's full of salt and nitrates, gets in your teeth, and costs an arm and a leg to have done. All my scrap meat that's not steak worthy gets ground into burger. NO FAT ADDED! I didn't go out and kill the purest form of lean protien only to have some ya-hoo butcher ruin it by adding beef or pork fat. :x 

Yes, I am a meat Nazi and I approve this message. 8)


----------



## Chaser

MarkM said:


> There is some Jerky Cure called " High Mountain Jerky Cure" that I have had pretty good luck with. I have found is at Macey's and Harmons. It comes in several different flavors.
> 
> MArk


+1
I make jerky all the time with beef as well as wild game using the High Mountain Cure. It is really good stuff. All of the flavors are excellent. It doesn't take too long either.


----------



## bwhntr23

I used Hi Country Seasonings on my elk this year and it was great, I tried the Teriyaki, Garlic Pepper, and Three Pepper flavors. They were all good but everybody liked the garlic pepper the best. You can get it at Sportsman's Warehouse.


----------



## STEVO

Dang Tex, You are a meat Nazi. :lol: I love my steaks , But you cant take steaks & burger in your pack with you on your hunts. I agree that its way expensive to have much jerky done, but if you do it yourself, its not so bad. 

Now deer is a different story. I say jerky the entire thing!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Now deer is a different story. I say jerky the entire thing!!!


Baaaah! you're smokin dope dude! Deer's the best meat out there! If you don't think so too, you're not cookin it right! :wink:

You don't take jerky hunting with you! It stinks! and it makes you stink too! Think non-smelly foods! then you won't be smelly either. :wink: Deer love when hunters are smelly... :idea:

It's all simple woodsmanship. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO

Haha, If you like that deer meat then I would say you have had one to many of those marsh demons. Theyve messed up your taste buds.

BTW, YES I DID THROW AWAY THE DEER & ATE THE BOARD :mrgreen:



TEX-O-BOB said:


> You don't take jerky hunting with you! It stinks! and it makes you stink too! Think non-smelly foods! then you won't be smelly either. Deer love when hunters are smelly...


Next year im shooting a compound, So I only need to get to within 150 yards of them. :lol:

Its purty bad when the homeless guy over here by my work wont even take the deer!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Its purty bad when the homeless guy over here by my work wont even take the deer!


That's because homeless people are lazy degenerates who would rather have booze and drugs. Why do you think they're homeless?

I'll take your deer! As long as it's been treated right and not spoiled or shot to hell.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Its purty bad when the homeless guy over here by my work wont even take the deer!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because homeless people are lazy degenerates who would rather have booze and drugs. Why do you think they're homeless?
> 
> I'll take your deer! As long as it's been treated right and not spoiled or shot to hell.
Click to expand...

+1


----------

